# bagley hooks suck?



## slim357 (Apr 1, 2008)

I remember a thread about bandits hooks, so heres one about bagley. Today I used a bagley baitfish for the first time (i almost only use traps when it comes to lip-less cranks) I used the hooks that came with it and i think it might have beena mistake, I missed 3 fish, one felt like it was hooked well, i felt a head shake and my line went slack(very upsetting) So what do you guys think of bagley hooks, do you use them or change em out?


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Apr 1, 2008)

The hooks on my Bagley Baitfish seem fine. I used it once and caught one fish, a pickerel with his mouth hooked shut. I also think the hooks on my Balsa B's are quality hooks, but that could be because I don't change stock hooks much.


----------

